# Monaro GTO Phantom Mica



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

This car was done soon after the 370z, and yes you guessed it's Black Mica Paint !
It was detailed at my former workshop late 2010.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197084

This time this car had more wash scratches all over that needed correction as you will see from the following photos! 
My client contacted me about this car and the very first thing he said it's worst compared to last time you polished it :buffer:

Also , he added, the front bumper is getting repainted due to the car being too low I scrapped the bottom bit he said .
You might need to do more work on it compared to when you did it in 2010 !
I thought ok, how bad can it be ?
Upon close inspection it didn't look too bad but when I put my high intensity LED FLOOD LIGHTS on it , it was a different ball game bad scratches all over which made this Mica paint appear very dull and Grey not Black as it should have been . I have to thank this Car Wash place which did this to the whole car

Before 









After









These are all before shots



























After









Before ( note the haziness in the paint finish )









Here's a 50/50 I took of the bonnet after Wizards Mystique Polish and Flex Rotary PE 14-2-150 with 7" DRC 1000 Orange Medium Cutting Pad !




































Boot before 









50/50 ( the eye sees one thing the camera see another )



























50/50









Here's another one with a different camera setting 









These are all the products I used 









These are the results after four days work please enjoy !









LSP Wizards Shine Master ( Silicone Free ) it very similar to the Black Light from CG minus the Silicone ! Plus I used Wizards Mist and Shine gloss Enhancer .
almost like the CG http://www.chemicalguys.com/HYBRID_V7_Optical_Select_High_Gloss_Spray_Sealant_p/wac_808_16.htm without Silicon !



















Engine upgraded again !







































































































































Thanks for reading my write-up I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards

Mario 
*


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice outcome.
A very special car.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

don't stop please, keep 'em coming 

stunning as always :thumb:


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah right, keep them coming!
lovely finish!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work Mario. Guess you're now relieved that Opti-Guard exists for next times


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What a beast :doublesho nice work mario


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mario! Nice selection of alternative products which are probably away from industry standard, but great to see!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great finish Mario, don't see many of them around.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh dear god, that is a thing of beauty...Nice outcome...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Insane depth in the Monaro , GREAT Job Master Mario :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work mario ,thats a real mans car, love it


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellant work Mario, the finish looks superb.!:thumb:

Beast of a car!:driver:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

BTW now I understand why i cant have the desired finish; i am trying to complete a car with one pad only


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice as always Mario!! 

what LED lighting is that? Seems to be great for showing up the defects.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

cangri said:


> Very nice outcome.
> A very special car.


*Yes it is a very special car that's why my client is still holding on to it *



a_tansel said:


> don't stop please, keep 'em coming
> 
> stunning as always :thumb:


*I won't stop , they will keep on coming , and thanks for your kind words :thumb:*



DAREM said:


> yeah right, keep them coming!
> lovely finish![/QUOTE
> 
> *As above , and thanks very much for your kind words !*
> ...


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good work, Mario:thumb:


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Hamish_023 said:


> Very nice as always Mario!!
> 
> what LED lighting is that? Seems to be great for showing up the defects.


Same Id be interested in knowing this, would you like to share Mario.

Thats the great thing about these forums learning new products and where to get them and the fact professionals are willing to help and share the info to those lesser fortunate who arent as good.:wave:

regards


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

What a very nice ride...nice black again


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


a_tansel said:



BTW now I understand why i cant have the desired finish; i am trying to complete a car with one pad only 

Click to expand...

I am glad this thread has been of some use to you 



Hamish_023 said:



Very nice as always Mario!!

what LED lighting is that? Seems to be great for showing up the defects.

Click to expand...

Thanks Hamish :thumb:

Here's the info http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191869



happysmith said:



god bless you

Click to expand...

Thanks mate :thumb:



ben-150 said:



Good work, Mario:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Ben, much appreciated buddy :thumb:



southwest10 said:



What a very nice ride...nice black again

Click to expand...

Thanks mate , yes it does look nice and Black Again :thumb:
*

*Thank you guys , once again for all your kind words and comments !

Mario*


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

That is a beast :argie: Nice work there :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

kempe said:


> That is a beast :argie: Nice work there :thumb:


*Thanks , my client just texted me yesterday he is having more engine work done to it after the Melbourne GP . HP will be in the 600+range but torque should top 900 to 1000 nm !

Bloody hell this thing is going to be insane once he finishes the engine mods to it :doublesho

Mario*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

good job, is wizards products very popular over there?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate :thumb:


*Thanks Dan , very much appreciated mate :thumb:

You can call me Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumb:


j.s_det said:


> good job, is wizards products very popular over there?


*Thanks very much , yes, the Wizards Polishes are very popular in Australia , especially with body shops !

I have only starting using them recently due to no results with other polishes and so far they are working very well :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Very nice work Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Mike , much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work on a stunning car...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

David Proctor said:


> Stunning work on a stunning car...


*Thanks David, glad you like it , and yes it is a stunning car !

Mario*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Exceptional work Mario


*Thanks Prokopis , I always appreciate your comments :thumb:

Mario*


----------

